# Do left-handed people really die young?



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2013)

There's an often-quoted statistic that right-handed people live on average nine years longer than left-handed people. As the daughter of two left-handed parents, and the sister of a left-handed brother, this, to me, is a rather worrying idea. But is there any truth in it?

The finding was advanced in two articles in the late 1980s and early 1990s by American psychologists Diane Halpern and Stanley Coren - both published in prestigious scientific journals, Nature and the New England Journal of Medicine.

But what could the explanation for the premature death of left-handers possibly be?

Something to do with the fact that tools are not designed for them?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23988352

Always thought it was a load of baloney! (I'm a left-hander )


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh heck my mum was left handed my sis is left handed nd my son is left handed as well as myself !


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a load of tripe!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it's a load of BS !
I am right handed but I think left handed people are so cool because its not really the norm !


----------

